# First Debbie Bliss Garment



## runetracey (Sep 5, 2011)

This is a new designer for me to try, got one of her books after seeing her on Create and Craft

http://croftcrafts.blogspot.co.uk/p/2013-knitted-projects.html

Quite pleased with how it turned out, wondered what others thought


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

I love your work!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

That's lovely! I especially like the waist shaping. Very nicely done. You should be very pleased


----------



## glenda c (Oct 8, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

That first cardi is so fine, with just the right amount of detail. Very very nice! Thanks for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## runetracey (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you ladies for your kind comments, and for taking the time to look.
Its nice to get feedback and also to share experiences in working with patterns. Designers do seem to have their own way of writing them which can be hard to follow


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

You did a wonderful job and it looks smashing.


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

I have several of her patterns but never actually knitted any, they are somewhere in the to do list


----------



## runetracey (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback  I also have a long list of things to knit, but Im determined to try and work my way through this book I got - well by next year - LOL


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

Very pretty and lovely shaping details. You did a wonderful job!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Love your yarn choice and the waist line on your sweater. It looks wonderful on you.


----------



## runetracey (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks to those that have been so kind to leave a comment for me (hugs)


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow I love the little "cable intake" in the back at the waist. Nice detail...


----------



## Pittsy (Jan 4, 2013)

Beautiful work. I love the way you worked the cables into the patterns!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I like Debbie Bliss yarns too. Your sweater is wonderful... how clever to use the cables to "cinch" the waist in the back.. Love it.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

runetracey said:


> This is a new designer for me to try, got one of her books after seeing her on Create and Craft
> 
> http://croftcrafts.blogspot.co.uk/p/2013-knitted-projects.html
> 
> Quite pleased with how it turned out, wondered what others thought


Lovely.... It looks so inviting to wear!


----------



## runetracey (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks so much ladies for your kind comments

Im especially pleased as I always substitute yarns and it just goes to show you can still get good result even if you dont use the yarns mentioned in patterns


----------

